# WLAN unter Slackware



## thekillah (13. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinen Rechner Slackware 10.1 installiert,
habe auch schon den ndiswrapper in der aktuellen Version installiert und konfiguriert, aber ifconfig sagt mir das dass Interface "wlan0" nicht vorhanden ist und meine Einstellungen zur SSID und WEP speichert er auch nicht.

1.Was muss ich machen damit die WLAN Einstellungen gespeichert werden und bei Booten geladen werden?

2.Was muss ich machen damit das WLAN unter den Interface wlan0 erreichbar ist und beim Booten den DHCP Client aufruft?


----------

